# second worst show ever!!!!!!



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Well no better way to end an amazing show weekend other than tears... terminal show just cam and went, the goat i have spent the last month working with for my friend got fifth out of 20 after placing last everywhere he went this year.... and after dragging all around every other show ring all year he walked most of the time, only had to drag him once in showman.......... my friends parents told me i would be getting a cut of the money he auctioned for, because all of his placings were do to me. also the lamb i showed for my friend got third out of five, and helped me place in lamb showmanship, my third time in the show ring with a lamb.... i get a small cut from him to because her dad said no one else knows how to show him as well as i do, or make him look as good as i do...... so after everyone made me feel special i had to come to terms with the fact that yesterday was the last time i would ever see the sweetest lamb, and one of the fastest learning goats ever. i have spent the last month of my life working with this goat for about 3-4 hours a day, and getting way to attached... anyways. last night putting them into different pins, and hugging them one last time as i shoved them into the pin with all the other animals, was one of the hardest things i have ever done.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sorry Sheay, many hugs going your way. I'd be really sad and heartbroken too. It's never easy saying goodbye


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww I'm sorry.  I couldn't do it! I'd be bawling like a baby.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So very sorry... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...that's sad...I'm sorry you had to give them up.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

myfainters said:


> awww I'm sorry.  I couldn't do it! I'd be bawling like a baby.


i was lol.... i was crying all day


----------

